# SPA vs 034Motorsport Intake manifold in Audi VR6T Quattro



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

Currently have a schimmel short runner intake manifold, but that puts the throttle body into the brake master cylinder. Cant use a stock intake manifold because my turbo sits in the way of the t-body. so that leaves me with 2 or maybe 3 options. Wondering what is going to yeild the best powerband.
Oh and if anyone needs a schimmel short runner with tbody elbo...hit me up
First choice - 034 manifold. It is designed for a longitudinal vr6 quattro configuration. I believe it is designed for obd2 so i wouldnt need a tbody adapter plate. And i have gotten everything else for this project from 034 so i would rather support them.
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...19806








Second Choice - SPA short runner intake from Black Forest Industries. I have heard bad things about this manifold, it is obd1 so i would need an adapter plate. The upside is that it is cast instead of welded. 034 originally used this intake before they made their own - 
















Last option it to try and weld a hard elbo off of a flange to clear my schimmel intake


_Modified by xpalendocious at 10:51 AM 1-3-2010_


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

didnt know 034 started the production of a 12v intake manifold.Looks nice,knowing 034 and javad,hopefully the inside is nice and smooth. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (mcdub)*

I'd say go with the 034 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. There SRI looks more clean and smooth to me.



_Modified by Bthornton10 at 2:17 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (Bthornton10)*

got the 034 manifold yesterday


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

Post some pics when its on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Probably one of the best/Sickest SRIs I've seen. IMO


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (Bthornton10)*

will post pictures this weekend


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

my old Schimmel SRI with OBD2 Tbody elbo versus the new 034 manifold
















































some pictures of it in the audi...this is my test chassis


















_Modified by xpalendocious at 9:49 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

Looking good Kevin! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vazzal (Jun 27, 2007)

Im interested in the ap intake. How much?


----------



## vazzal (Jun 27, 2007)

oops i meant ap* short runner intake


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (vazzal)*

im sent with phone number


----------

